# What would you have done?



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

I replaced a shower valve for a lady yesterday, as I was carrying my tools out to my van, one of my crescent (adjustable) wrenches fell out of my bucket, and when I picked it up, I realized a tiny bit of pipe dope (a dollop the size of a dime) that was on the wrench, got on her carpet. This lady began to freak out. I told her I was sorry and then I cleaned it up without smearing it everywhere. She told me she could still see it and began screaming at me. I stood there very calmly, and when she finished, I told her whatever tiny bit remained would firm up after a day or two then clean right up. Least I hope it will.

So, I knocked $25 off the bill, apologized and left. She told me as I was leaving that she would never hire us again and she would leave a bad review on the internet about our company. I told my boss and he pretty much said you cannot please everyone and left it at that.

If this were you, what would you have done? I truly care about how our clients feel and I aim to deliver the best service I can. 

Your input is appreciated. Thanks in advance friends.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I would have asked if she would prefer me to have it professionally cleaned or replace the entire carpet...with a much higher grade of course...Just to make you happy ma'am...I'll do whatever it takes.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I would have asked if she would prefer me to have it professionally cleaned or replace the entire carpet...with a much higher grade of course...Just to make you happy ma'am...I'll do whatever it takes.


Perhaps I should have offered for her to get her nails done too. Geesh.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

wyefortyfive said:


> Perhaps I would have offered for her to get her nails done too. Geesh.


Exactly...that would be the only way to make her type happy.

Honestly, I think you did perfectly. I like you want to make everyone happy, but after 48 yrs...I've come to the realization...IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN! So I just do the very best I can, and don't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I would have offered a professional come out until she gave me the lip service....may have accidentally dropped it again.:jester:


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> I would have offered a professional come out until she gave me the lip service....may have accidentally dropped it again.:jester:


You just worry about finding that leak! Just kidding, thx for your input though.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

After you told her it would firm up and could be cleaned up easily in a day or two, you could have offered to come back out to clean it up. Assure here that if a stain remained, you would have it professionally removed.

If the company isn't concerned at this point, let it go. Your boss isn't mad and it sounds like you handled it well. :thumbsup:


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if pipe dope even stains? I was using "Gimme the green stuff" made by Jomar valve company. I have washed shirts that have gotten a little bit on it and it seems to come out ok.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Not sure, but I use T+2 and it will come outta carpet and my clothes...I was told about the carpet...


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> After you told her it would firm up and could be cleaned up easily in a day or two, you could have offered to come back out to clean it up. Assure here that if a stain remained, you would have it professionally removed.
> 
> If the company isn't concerned at this point, let it go. Your boss isn't mad and it sounds like you handled it well. :thumbsup:


I did offer to come back to wipe it up again, sorry I did not put that in my post.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> I did offer to come back to wipe it up again, sorry I did put that in my post.


I now you meant well but it was clearly too little, too late.

The more serious and drastic the customer's response, the more serious and drastic your response should have been. After all, it was YOUR mistake.

The only right course would have been to immediately get a professional carpet cleaner involved.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If the stain caused her to leave a scathing review she either A) she was looking for a reason to do so (maybe to get a better price) OR B) you really gave crappy service the whole time and this was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We carry a can of carpet cleaner on our trucks....

If that wasn't good enough I would have whipped out my knife and took the piece with me to clean it better...:laughing:


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> If the stain caused her to leave a scathing review she either A) she was looking for a reason to do so (maybe to get a better price) OR B) you really gave crappy service the whole time and this was the straw that broke the camels back.


B) is not even on the radar. I do excellent work if I say so myself.

She did complain from the beginning that she "really could not afford" to have the valve replaced. She was charming as a rattlesnake from the get go.

But I am not implying she was out to get something for nothing, although anything is possible I suppose.

I did not offer to have it professionally cleaned because I never have heard of pipe dope actually "staining" anything, including carpet. 

The jury is still out on that one, even though I have always gotten it off of my shirt or pants whenever I got a little bit on myself.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks if it wasn't Recotseal #5.. those stain and can't remove after setting up... about ur situtaion, she's was being a bocth.. tell her the members of PZ say so...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> B) is not even on the radar. I do excellent work if I say so myself.
> 
> She did complain from the beginning that she "really could not afford" to have the valve replaced...


I mean no disrespect but what you think of your excellent work has nothing to do with her perception of your "service". Option "B" seems very likely especially since she was already complaining about the cost. From the outside looking in, it appears as though she was already convinced she was not getting her money's worth...and then you made the stain.

There is also an option "C".
We had been scheduled for over a week to do a small project but during the work the customer complained, bickered, and biotched about everything. I mean yelling and screaming type complaints. After hearing what had happened, I made a followup visit to the home to see what it was our guys did that was so horrible. While having a discussion with the customer, I discovered that the day before we arrived was when she was diagnosed with terminal cancer.

It is so easy to think when people call us for service that at that moment we are the most important thing to them. With that mindset, we may also think everything they say or do is about us. The reality is that often we are just seeing the surface of their life and problems.

Don't take it personal WFF. This may never have been about your service to begin with. 

But if her perception is that she paid top tier prices to get a carpet stain, offering to come wipe it up again next week if it doesn't go away is the same as saying, "Screw you lady. I did a great job on the plumbing. I don't give a damn about you or your carpet."


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> but after 48 yrs...I've come to the realization...IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN! So I just do the very best I can, and don't lose any sleep over it.


48 years of plumbing or living?

also, I agree just do your best, you will never make everyone happy.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I mean no disrespect but what you think of your excellent work has nothing to do with her perception of your "service". Option "B" seems very likely especially since she was already complaining about the cost. From the outside looking in, it appears as though she was already convinced she was not getting her money's worth...and then you made the stain.
> 
> There is also an option "C".
> We had been scheduled for over a week to do a small project but during the work the customer complained, bickered, and biotched about everything. I mean yelling and screaming type complaints. After hearing what had happened, I made a followup visit to the home to see what it was our guys did that was so horrible. While having a discussion with the customer, I discovered that the day before we arrived was when she was diagnosed with terminal cancer.
> ...


 
Well said John understanding the perception is key


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

People are Human, even us plumbers, shiot will happen. 

Everyone will make them, Its how good you take care of mistakes that separates the men from the boys. There was prolly no way you were getting out of that crib without something making her mad.

I would have not left until the carpet was clean. And, no matter what you did, it would not be to her satisfaction.

Btw, CRC Brakeclean will remove grease, tar etc from fabric without harming it. We learned this years ago in the automotive industry. I have a can in both trucks. Just try it gently in an inconspicuous place first.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Great advice given by wise people here.
Good thing that you weren't using Permatex.
Or Hercules Grrrip.
Maybe you should ask your boss if you should give her a follow up call and offer to go with a carpet shampoo machine?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> People are Human, even us plumbers, shiot will happen.
> 
> Everyone will make them, Its how good you take care of mistakes that separates the men from the boys. There was prolly no way you were getting out of that crib without something making her mad.
> 
> ...


 Interesting, I use the brakeclean to get the oil off the pipe after cutting thread, esp for those steam boiler replacement.
Also I use the oily hair shampoo to remove blood stains on carpet. That was after beating the customer for bitohing little things.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> People are Human, even us plumbers, shiot will happen.
> 
> Everyone will make them, Its how good you take care of mistakes that separates the men from the boys. There was prolly no way you were getting out of that crib without something making her mad.
> 
> ...


 Interesting, I use the brakeclean to get the oil off the pipe after cutting thread, esp for those steam boiler replacement.
Also I use the oily hair shampoo to remove blood stains on carpet. That was after beating the customer for bitohing about little things.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We used to use it to get grease off upholstered seats. Use a white cloth, and the color from the fabric will not show up on said cloth.

I use plenty of detergent, soap and water on steam boilers. 

What's a matter, you don't like skimming them for days........?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Offer to get a professional cleaner, if she rants after that, then she is a challenged person...let it go and let her do her dirty deed...I know you feel a little bad but it goes away...if people rant after a sincere attempt is made then the "how to properly handle a customer" book gets put away.
You can always lose one now and then,...everyone does.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

wyefortyfive said:


> a tiny bit of pipe dope (a dollop the size of a dime) that was on the wrench, got on her carpet. This lady began to freak out. I told her I was sorry and then I cleaned it up without smearing it everywhere. She told me she could still see it and began screaming at me. I stood there very calmly, and when she finished, I told her whatever tiny bit remained would firm up after a day or two then clean right up. Least I hope it will.
> 
> So, I knocked $25 off the bill, apologized and left. She told me as I was leaving that she would never hire us again and she would leave a bad review on the internet about our company.


If the above is exactly as it happened, there are some clues that have been overlooked.

1. A tiny bit is subjective. IMO, WFF initially minimized the situation. A dime sized stain on my carpet is NOT a tiny bit. :no:

2. After he initially cleaned it, he didn't say the rest would have to harden to safely remove from the carpeting. If he had pointed that out, she would not have had to say she still saw it. By her saying what she did, it appears that she thought he considered it 'good enough.'

While addressing the accident:

"Mrs. Jones, I removed as much as I can at this time. I don't want to chance rubbing in what is left. I can try an ice-cube to harden the putty and then try removing it. However, I think it would be best to wait for it to harden naturally and then remove it so it doesn't leave a stain. I can return in two days to remove the residual. If there is a stain, our company will send someone out to professionally remove it."


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I mean no disrespect but what you think of your excellent work has nothing to do with her perception of your "service". Option "B" seems very likely especially since she was already complaining about the cost. From the outside looking in, it appears as though she was already convinced she was not getting her money's worth...and then you made the stain.
> 
> There is also an option "C".
> We had been scheduled for over a week to do a small project but during the work the customer complained, bickered, and biotched about everything. I mean yelling and screaming type complaints. After hearing what had happened, I made a followup visit to the home to see what it was our guys did that was so horrible. While having a discussion with the customer, I discovered that the day before we arrived was when she was diagnosed with terminal cancer.
> ...


I hear you. I appreciate your input and from everyone else. That is why I got on here and posted this. I am always up for pointers, tips and advice. As well as hearing what you would have done.

I dropped by the shop this morning and brought this back up to my boss. I told him I would like to call the client and offer to have the carpet cleaned, if needed, and would pay for it out of my own pocket. I have her contact information, and plan on calling her tomorrow.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> If the above is exactly as it happened, there are some clues that have been overlooked.
> 
> 1. A tiny bit is subjective. IMO, WFF initially minimized the situation. A dime sized stain on my carpet is NOT a tiny bit. :no:
> 
> ...


Nail on the head PC. Downplaying a customer's complaint often backfires. Well said.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> If the above is exactly as it happened, there are some clues that have been overlooked.
> 
> 1. A tiny bit is subjective. IMO, WFF initially minimized the situation. A dime sized stain on my carpet is NOT a tiny bit. :no:
> 
> ...


Phat cat:

1) I never "minimized" the situation to her. I was just telling the guys on here, the size of the pipe dope that got onto the carpet.

2) I informed her to please allow the remaining to firm up, and I offered to return to clean that up too.

I admit, I never offered to have it professionally cleaned, but I am doing a follow up tomorrow and am going to offer a cleaning if needed. Out of my pocket, of course.

Obviously I never downsized the matter or I would not be on here talking about it. I also would have disregarded her concerns, which I did not. I truly care about my performances and ethics and aim to deliver quality services to our clients. I just never dealt with one like this. I am always up for ways to make myself a better plumber and give great customer service. I appreciate you taking the time, to give me your input PC.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

wyefortyfive said:


> I hear you. I appreciate your input and from everyone else. That is why I got on here and posted this. I am always up for pointers, tips and advice. As well as hearing what you would have done.
> 
> I dropped by the shop this morning and brought this back up to my boss. I told him I would like to call the client and offer to have the carpet cleaned, if needed, and would pay for it out of my own pocket. I have her contact information, and plan on calling her tomorrow.


Now, what do you open with? How do you keep her on the phone while you talk her into it?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

No matter how well we Monday Morning Quarterback these issues...When someone pulls this on you (cancer or no cancer)...It puts you on your heels, in a position of not thinking straight.

Y45, just do what you think is best...You know this situation better than we do.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> No matter how well we Monday Morning Quarterback these issues...When someone pulls this on you (cancer or no cancer)...It puts you on your heels, in a position of not thinking straight.
> 
> Y45, just do what you think is best...You know this situation better than we do.


Thanks Titan.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

wyefortyfive said:


> Phat cat:
> 
> 1) I never "minimized" the situation to her. I was just telling the guys on here, the size of the pipe dope that got onto the carpet.
> 
> ...


Back up a little, I'm not referring to what you did or did not say necessarily. In your mind, it was tiny. It would only be natural for your actions to follow your perception.

I know it seems to be splitting hairs. I am only bringing it up so that you can see it from another perspective.

Suppose it was a whole can - your reaction would probably have been . Since you perceived it as tiny, your reaction was, ut-oh :blink:.

Any potential stain on the carpeting of a very particular customer would be :furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:.

I can relate to this customer. We had a house built and it had textured ceilings. They left an area undone to be wired for a ceiling fan and told us when they put up new drywall and textured it, you wouldn't be able to tell.

Guess what, I could tell. It was the first thing I focused on when I entered the room. I take pride in having things just so. A bit neurotic and OCD. I don't mean to be this way. Really I don't. It is how I am wired and it drives me nuts. A neurotic and OCD skilled dry waller / finisher would have fixed it perfectly. Instead of the one hour spent on fixing it, he would have spent the two hours to make it perfect.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Now, what do you open with? How do you keep her on the phone while you talk her into it?


A call will be placed, offering to return and follow up on the carpet and offering a professional cleaning if needed. Something along those lines.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> Back up a little, I'm not referring to what you did or did not say necessarily. In your mind, it was tiny. It would only be natural for your actions to follow your perception.
> 
> I know it seems to be splitting hairs. I am only bringing it up so that you can see it from another perspective.
> 
> ...


Again, thanks for your input. Have a good day PC.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I always carry Resolve on my truck.
I like using the granual type.
Sprinkle a little on the stain , scrub with the brush, and most stains are gone.
It works great on red wine stains caused by wagging tails near coffee tables.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

wyefortyfive said:


> A call will be placed, offering to return and follow up on the carpet and offering a professional cleaning if needed. Something along those lines.


If she says, :furious: We already took care of it?:furious:
What to do to calm her down and is it a good idea to give her anything for her troubles? Would this make things worse?

Just trying to help....


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Been there, done that, paid to have the carpet professionally cleaned.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> If she says, :furious: We already took care of it?:furious:
> What to do to calm her down and is it a good idea to give her anything for her troubles? Would this make things worse?
> 
> Just trying to help....


I will handle those things as and if they come up. Thanks.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I've always found that acting overly concerned is the best way to handle those situations. If you really address the situations immediately, most off three time it makes the customer less on the defensive. kissing a little arse goes a long way.

Most of the time the customer just says don't worry about it because they feel you recognize it as a big deal. Even if they don't think it's a big deal they will be upset if you brush it off. As others have said the worst thing you can do is downplay it.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> A call will be placed, offering to return and follow up on the carpet and offering a professional cleaning if needed. Something along those lines.


Your company should pay for it out of their pocket, Stuff happens it part of owning a business and a cost of doing business.......


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I took a water heater out several months ago in a walkout basement. When you left the mechanical room you had to go through the family area. This was a very nice lady and she explained that her carpets had just been cleaned and they were a light color.

I took extra precautions and put down canvas dropcloths and the water heater box on top of those and made me a path 3' wide from the mech room to the door. It was one of those heaters that wouldn't drain completely and full of rust from leaking over the years. I set it on the floor drain while I installed the new and let it drain as completely as possible. 

When finished I began carting it out and stopped for just a brief second to open the exterior door and just enough rusty water ran out to go through and off the cardboard and some rolled off the canvas. I put the old heater outside and covered the stain temporarily with a towel so that she wouldn't see it yet. I then called the boss and explained and asked who he wanted to clean it! I called them and they said they would be there within a half hour. 

I then found the customer and explained and showed her what had happened and letting her know that we had a pro on the way to clean it. She said nothing and walked away? The pros showed up and the stain came right out! Took them 15 minutes, it was a water damage company that we send referrals so they charged us $35 and asked for more referrals.

I explained to the customer that the stain was removed and she simply said thank you. About a week later when I was in the office they got a letter from her raving about our customer service and how she could not have been any happier and that we took care of our mistakes. She has since sent us multiple refferals and I have been to her house multiple times.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

wyefortyfive said:


> I hear you. I appreciate your input and from everyone else. That is why I got on here and posted this. I am always up for pointers, tips and advice. As well as hearing what you would have done.
> 
> I dropped by the shop this morning and brought this back up to my boss. I told him I would like to call the client and offer to have the carpet cleaned, if needed, and would pay for it out of my own pocket. I have her contact information, and plan on calling her tomorrow.


Why would you do this? Did he give you the profit off of the jobs that went well?:no: When mistakes happen that aren't negligent on your part then it is the companies responsibility to take care of them. The company takes the risk and reaps the reward when there is one, it isn't your responsibility to fix the mistakes just as you aren't entitled to the profit other than your wage.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with Deerslayer! Your boss should have immediately called the customer to apologize for your accident. He also should have the carpet cleaned professionally from his pocket, not yours.
If this company treats it's customers like this without regard for his reputation how much does he really think/respect you?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

That happened to me at a customers house a few months ago. I went to unclogg a main line i couldnt get it through the inside and there was no out side clean out. I wanted to go through the roof, but it was raining bad and i wasnt about to go ontop of the roof. I wanted to cut into the wall and go through the vent he declined. Told him to call us back then when it stoped raining. I charged him 127.50 a service charge and told him when i returned i would deduct that from over all bill. Well he called another plumbing company, and they were crazy enough to go up there and i heard one guy fell off the roof after he cleared it. They called us ranting and raving that the other comnpany, charged them 350 and he was out our 127.50 and that they did go ontop of the roof. Boss said well and that guy fell off the roof, he said thats neither here or their. And wanted the money back, or he was gonna call the news and make a big stink boss called me and said what you think i said give the a hole his money and black list his arse. Guess what he said well i will take three payments out of your check i said wtf. Then i said wait i just made you over 4 grand on 2 water heater installs. And since we woking this way i would like to see that on my next check as well. He starts off saying this is my company and blah blah blah. Thats when i stop him and say if you can rake in the gain you can fork out the loss and just be happy its low loss and if you dont agree ill drop off my keys tommorrow and you can take this job and shove it were the sun dont shine. He called me later that night and said dont worry about it i am gonna cover it but next time. and i stoped him again and i said next time i will hand you the keys and call labor law. All he could say was see you tommorow lol what a arse


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

revenge said:


> That happened to me at a customers house a few months ago. I went to unclogg a main line i couldnt get it through the inside and there was no out side clean out. I wanted to go through the roof, but it was raining bad and i wasnt about to go ontop of the roof. I wanted to cut into the wall and go through the vent he declined. Told him to call us back then when it stoped raining. I charged him 127.50 a service charge and told him when i returned i would deduct that from over all bill. Well he called another plumbing company, and they were crazy enough to go up there and i heard one guy fell off the roof after he cleared it. They called us ranting and raving that the other comnpany, charged them 350 and he was out our 127.50 and that they did go ontop of the roof. Boss said well and that guy fell off the roof, he said thats neither here or their. And wanted the money back, or he was gonna call the news and make a big stink boss called me and said what you think i said give the a hole his money and black list his arse. Guess what he said well i will take three payments out of your check i said wtf. Then i said wait i just made you over 4 grand on 2 water heater installs. And since we woking this way i would like to see that on my next check as well. He starts off saying this is my company and blah blah blah. Thats when i stop him and say if you can rake in the gain you can fork out the loss and just be happy its low loss and if you dont agree ill drop off my keys tommorrow and you can take this job and shove it were the sun dont shine. He called me later that night and said dont worry about it i am gonna cover it but next time. and i stoped him again and i said next time i will hand you the keys and call labor law. All he could say was see you tommorow lol what a arse


I would be looking for a new job! I would NEVER do/say that to an employee.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

My boss is not at all stupid he gots all of his plumbers at a wage if we quit we would be making less somewhere else no matter were we go. The guys a prick and a arse at times but i rarley even see or hear from him unless hes on the rag. Then he tries to bark at people the dumb ones let them selves i on the other hand give him shiot back. Reason being if i am forced to leave i can make it some where else, but for some odd reason he hasnt fired me yet i guess being on time and doing a good job gives me lil leway


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Open your own shop and be his competition. :thumbup:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

believe it or not thats what i want to do i just need to get my masters. i already have all the machines and sewer camera locater and all the other tool needed


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You should've offered to let her come over and leave the stain of her choice on your carpet...

The other option would be to punch her square in the mouth....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Airgap said:


> You should've offered to let her come over and leave the stain of her choice on your carpet...
> 
> The other option would be to punch her square in the mouth....


 That's where u'll need an oily hair shampoo here...


----------

